# 1963 Schwinn Stingrays matching pair of Limes



## vastingray (Dec 4, 2016)

here is a pair of Lime 63s ones a May the other is June


----------



## mcmfw2 (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm Seeing double in a good way !!


----------



## vastingray (Dec 4, 2016)

Thanks Mark


----------



## Clark58mx (Dec 4, 2016)

Wow. Great looking bikes. I need to get a early stingray soon.


----------



## 67Ramshorn (Dec 5, 2016)

Double mint pleasure !!


----------



## REC (Dec 11, 2016)

Those make my Lime '64 look bad. Nice stuff!
REC


----------



## n2stuff (Dec 11, 2016)

Now you need to hot blonde twins to pose with them.


----------



## Vwbeck (Jan 23, 2017)

Sooooo nice.


----------



## John G04 (Jan 28, 2017)

Awesome stingrays cool color


----------



## Terry DeSelms (Dec 4, 2017)

vastingray said:


> View attachment 392234 View attachment 392235 View attachment 392236 here is a pair of Lime 63s ones a May the other is June



Are these for sale?


----------

